# Mäntel der Dämmerung



## Farook (11. Dezember 2005)

Nachdem ich es endlich geschafft hatte, meinen Ruf bei der Argentumdämmerung auf "Respektvoll" zu steigern, startete ich erwartungsvoll die Quest »Mäntel der Dämmerung« in den östl. Pestländern.

Die 10 Ehrenmarken waren relativ schnell gesammelt, und so holte ich mir dann gestern unter anderem den »Flammenmantel der Dämmerung« , um die Feuerrestistenz +5 auf meine aktuellen Schulterstücke zu "zaubern".

Nun zum eigentlich Problem:

Die "Verzauberung" - sofern man diese so nennen will - wird in »meinem Profil«  nicht angezeigt (-> Palisadenschulterstücke).

Ist dies nur ein bis jetzt nicht bekannter Fehler, oder ist es technisch nicht möglich, dies anzuzeigen?

Mfg, Farook.

PS: Die +5 werden auch den Widerständen nicht hinzugerechnet.


----------



## Rohan (11. Dezember 2005)

Wenn Du jetzt speziell die BLASC Datenbank meinst stimmt das wohl. Hab einige Zeit nicht mehr geschaut aber das Problem hatte ich ebenfalls mit Kopfverzauberungen.

IG allerdings sollte das Ganze normal angezeigt werden. Ich denke da Schultern/Kopf grade anfangs als Platz für SC gar nicht zur Diskussion standen kann sich da ne Verzögerung ergeben, was den Einbau des Ganzen in die Datenbank betrifft.

Aber so /shrug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hatte wie gesagt das gleiche Prob vor einigen Wochen...


edit: 
Also hab doch noch vor dem Bettchen geschaut, bei mir wird es angezeigt »>>>guckst Du«


----------



## Farook (11. Dezember 2005)

Ingame wird alles (sofort) korrekt angezeigt, das meinte ich nicht. Es ging mir wie du richtig vermutest um die Darstellung in meinem BLASC-Profil.

Aber okay, bei dir wird's ja angezeigt. Vielleicht dauert es ja wirklich nur eine Weile, bis das auch hier übernommen wird. Oder vielleicht klappts ja nach einem erneuten Update meines Chars.

Mfg, Farook.


----------



## Crowley (12. Dezember 2005)

Ah, jetzt scheints ja da zu sein. Wie sagte Bender so schön "Another Job well done" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farook (12. Dezember 2005)

Jawohl, jetzt klappt's. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg, Farook.


----------

